# Comment ouvrir le dossier de l'IPod



## aude47 (12 Mars 2008)

Voila jaimerais ouvrir mon IPod a partir du poste de travail pour pouvoir y mettre des images venant d'un autre ordinateur (qui n'a ni internet ni ITunes), mais impossible de trouver le lecteur ni aucun dossier. Comment faut-il faire?


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2008)

Déjà, quel modèle d'iPod?

Ensuite, à part pour le touch, c'est simple. Tu clic dans les préférences de ton iPod sur iTunes la case "Utiliser l'iPod comme disque dur*" et il montera sur ton bureau comme un disque externe.


----------

